# [SOLVED] Can't uninstall



## Jippys (May 21, 2012)

I downloaded wisefixer about a year ago on my Laptop and I am now trying to uninstall it.. I can see wise fixer all over my computer but My uninstaller from Advanced system Care 5 says 
File"Crogram Files\WiseFixer\unins000.dat" does not exist. Cannot uninstall
But i can see it all around what do I do to get this off my laptop ssafely.:banghead:


----------



## Jippys (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Can't uninstall*

Have used control panel uninstall also and it says the same thing


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't uninstall*

Try the free version of Revo uninstaller

Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't uninstall*

Alternatives if Revo Uninstaller can't grab hold of it, would be to reinstall it and then do the uninstall in Safe Mode with Networking in case certain aspects of it continually run as you can't uninstall an app if it or part of it is running, or go into the registry and delete its folders then those in Program files.


----------



## Jippys (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Can't uninstall*

Thanks Rich Revo is much better.. It couldn't find wisefixer in safe or moderate mode but it got a good grab on wise fixer in advanced mode and uninstalled it. You can claim this one as solved


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Great . . thanks for posting back!


----------

